# 2nd Ag-- Whats With Safale Us-05?



## jeddog (28/1/09)

I did my second AG on Saturday and did the no chill method, ( DrSmurto's JSGA, only did a half batch ) didn't pitch the us-05 till Sunday arvo. The OG was 1.053 and after three day she's down to 1.012. It was slow to start but has seemed to go ok since.....i have the wort fermenting at 18c with tempmate

Is this normal for us-05 to ferment so quick?

jeddsog


----------



## MattC (28/1/09)

jeddog said:


> I did my second AG on Saturday and did the no chill method, ( DrSmurto's JSGA, only did a half batch ) didn't pitch the us-05 till Sunday arvo. The OG was 1.053 and after three day she's down to 1.012. It was slow to start but has seemed to go ok since.....i have the wort fermenting at 18c with tempmate
> 
> Is this normal for us-05 to ferment so quick?
> 
> jeddsog




Dont know if its normal, but I had my first AG ferment in 5 days using US-05, Ive used it many times before but only with extract and partials. AG does ferment quicker I believe..


----------



## dpadden (28/1/09)

I find it depends on the type of beer, how much aeration you used and other things. I did an AG APA a couple of weeks ago with US05 and it took about 6 days to stop being active.

I always leave in the primary for 2 weeks anyway as it conditions and clears really well in this time.


----------



## buttersd70 (28/1/09)

High FAN + good aeration, not overly surprising. as others have said, it can go off quick...


----------



## jeddog (28/1/09)

i just shook the shit out of the 12Lt in the 25Lt fermenter for aeration ......


----------



## schooey (28/1/09)

From what I have read about US-05, Apparent Attenuation can vary a fair (72-86%) bit with mash temperature. It is a reknowned workhorse, and IMO a very clean yeast. You are sitting somewhere around 78% attenuation atm and it may take it an extra three or so days to finish if you do end up with 86%.


----------



## razE (28/1/09)

jeddog said:


> i just shook the shit out of the 12Lt in the 25Lt fermenter for aeration ......



That will do it  

My first AG fermented noticibly quicker using a liquid yeast than the kits i used with a liquid yeast.


----------



## Jye (28/1/09)

jeddog said:


> Is this normal for us-05 to ferment so quick?



Sounds perfect and Nottingham does the same thing for me.


----------



## jeddog (28/1/09)

looking good for my new creation......

Thanks guys


Bloody hot on the Mornington Peninsula tonight!

lovin it..


----------



## dr K (28/1/09)

A decent (i.e. fresh and well handled) Ale Yeast will and in fact should hit close to terminal in three days.
Give it bit of time , a day should be sufficient to clear up any residual unconverted acetaldehyde and unscrubbed diacetyl and all will be apples, well actually if it is apples then you stopped too early if you know what I mean !
If you can crash chill for 48 hours and ..well job done really.

K


----------



## drsmurto (29/1/09)

Assuming you pitched the whole packet (11.5g) into a half batch its not surprise. 

The packet has enough yeast to easily chomp thru a 25L batch.


----------



## PostModern (29/1/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Assuming you pitched the whole packet (11.5g) into a half batch its not surprise.
> 
> The packet has enough yeast to easily chomp thru a 25L batch.



I usually start with both barrels of a Craftbrewer twin pack in a full batch, so 12g in 12l is close to what I do. A little overpitched, I suppose. 50-80g per hl is recommended.


----------



## jeddog (29/1/09)

OK..
.i'm pretty tempted to crash chill for 48 hour as there has been no change in SG

Should I?


----------



## buttersd70 (29/1/09)

1012 from 1053? stable for 48hrs? Chill away, imo.


----------



## jeddog (29/1/09)

What temp?...

i can go as low as needed


----------



## Hutch (29/1/09)

jeddog said:


> What temp?...
> 
> i can go as low as needed



Not sure if this is a good answer to your questions, but...
... I read on some UK micro's website that they initially condition their ales at about 12 deg (post primary) for several days, then drop it down to cold conditioning temps to settle out the yeast.

Not sure whether this is a better approach than immediate crash-chilling, but they seemed to recon it was ideal for conditioning.

maybe someone who knows the right answer might be able to chime in  ...


----------



## samhighley (29/1/09)

I usually chill down to the temperature that I plan on kegging at, so around 3C.


----------



## buttersd70 (29/1/09)

Hutch, that would be for a 2 stage ferment....2(ish) oelsche before finsihing, put to secondary and cooled to cellar temp for several days to finish, then chilled to drop bright.


----------



## jeddog (29/1/09)

so, is Sammy right...chill to 3c?


still not sure what temp to crash chill?


----------



## Frank (29/1/09)

After 7-14 days primary vessel and ferment stable. I rack to secondary vessel and chill to 1-2C for 7 days (dry hop in this vessel).
I think -1C for 3 days is common in micros. So anywhere from 1-3C would be good.
Depending on how turbid the beer looks you could crash chill in primary vessel and then transfer to secondary, this will clear the beer up a bit before the initial transfer. Add Polyclar, if used, as soon as beer has been transferred and chilled in secondary.
Just to finish what my process is: After 7 days in secondary, rack into bottling vessel (bulk prime) or keg.


----------



## roger mellie (29/1/09)

jeddog said:


> so, is Sammy right...chill to 3c?
> 
> 
> still not sure what temp to crash chill?



As cold as you can get it without freezing it - colder the better.

RM


----------



## flattop (29/1/09)

I've used us-05 a number of times, a nice clean yeast, gives a crisp finish.


----------



## buttersd70 (29/1/09)

for the purpose of dropping bright, yes, colder is better.


----------



## drsmurto (29/1/09)

as low as 0C is good.

-2 is not. <_< 

Scored a free fridge and who would have thought it was good enough to freeze a fermenter full of beer......

bostons ginger pilsner come eisbock......??? h34r:


----------



## Phrak (29/1/09)

Yeah as others have mentioned, chill as low as you can go. 

Before my chest freezer died, I brightened my ales at 1C. 
Since then, I've been forced to use the little bar fridge which will only drop it to about 4C. This is fine for me - it happens to match my serving temperature! 

Another reason to crash chill in the fermenter, especially if you're kegging, is that the lower the temperature of the liquid, the easier the CO is absorbed into the liquid = less CO usage.


----------



## jeddog (29/1/09)

Thanks Dr Smurto for the recipe...........

mmmmmmmmmm JSGA, love the stuff


alls looking real good for my 2nd AG


----------



## jeddog (29/1/09)

crash chilling at 0c as we speak

i guess that 5.5% ABV she shouldn't freeze at 0c....






by the way have ya seen my fermenting fridge ( she gets down to approx -5c with a tempmate ) if needed


....hate to gloat  


jeddog


----------



## buttersd70 (29/1/09)

DrSmurto said:


> as low as 0C is good.
> 
> -2 is not. <_<
> 
> ...


Thats what ya get for brewing low alc. :lol: 
Happens to me semi regularly....I have a cold spot in my fridge I sometimes forget about...Just let it come up slowly, it should all be good. One of the best beers I made was froxen damn near solid....and that was back when I bottled.  I was amazed that there was actually enough yeast viability to carb it.


----------



## drsmurto (30/1/09)

:icon_offtopic: 

Will be bottling the extras as i ended up with 24L instead of 19L...... <_< 

Its defrosted now. Kegging/bottling it tonight in time for the cricket. :icon_chickcheers:


----------

